# Blush Haulin'



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been on a blush binge lately.  

Here is my NARS BOGO haul that came about a week and 1/2 ago: 







Lovejoy, Outlaw, Mounia, Taos, Sertao, Silvana, and Constantinople blushes.  Not pictured, Night Flight e/s. 

And my Pro blushes that just arrived today 






Dirty Plum, Salsa Rose, Full Fuchsia, Rhubarb, Apple Red, Azalea, Devil, and a 6-Pan Pro Palette.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoa, great haul!  Your haul is more blushes than I own!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 9, 2008)

ooo nice haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 9, 2008)

I am madly in love with your haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those blushes look soooo good all laid out in the palette. I'm going to have to get those pretties for myself.


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

great haulage! Enjoy


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, are you psychich?  Because those are seriously every MAC Pro blusher that I have been wanting!! lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 9, 2008)

how did u get nars blushes for bogo? great haul!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jul 9, 2008)

Im drooling all over the place girl. Apple Red looks mighty gorgeous.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_how did u get nars blushes for bogo? great haul!_

 
There's a retail chain called Beauty & Main that is no longer carrying the line, so all NARS products are BOGO.  MsCuppyCakes shared the info in sub-forum a couple of weeks ago, so I called and placed an order.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Okay, are you psychich?  Because those are seriously every MAC Pro blusher that I have been wanting!! lol  Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, I must be.  And they are all amazing.


----------



## n_c (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow...nice haul!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome haul! Those blush colors are beautiful!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 9, 2008)

Great haul, Devil, I have this one too, is gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 9, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 9, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!!


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

that's amazing! the blushes look so gorgeous! enjoy!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

gorgeous colors!


----------

